# Bean for Bialetti stove top



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Afternoon all!

I used to use a Gaggia Classic, but as I started drinking less cappuccino and more americano or espresoo drinks I decided to stick with the Bialetti, which I haev done for several months now.

I've been using mainly Rave for beans, most recently their Italian Job and prior to the Chatswood. I think I want to try something a bit less potential to go bitter if I leave in the stove for 10 seconds too long. Maybe something on the medium roast side.

Any recommendations?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it's worth looking at your method if 10seconds is the difference between make or break. Whatever is happening to the coffee to make it bitter will still continue to happen with most beans.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I generally turn the gas off once about half the coffee is out. If I leave it on a bit too late and it starts spluttering then it can be just sligthly bitter.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the gas on quite low (I have tried altering this both ways).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it an aluminium pot, have you tried killing the brew as the coffee rises to the base edge of the spout, before you get spluttering? Passing steam through any coffee will ruin it.

Always watch it, it's not an automatic coffee maker.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

It is an aluminium version. Last time I turned the gas off a bit earlier (approx 1/3 full), and there was no bitterness.

So back to my original question, any recommended beans?


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm using Lucaffe with mine and it's pretty good


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you tried Raves mocha Java, I found the Italian job too harsh, but the mocha Java is pretty "soft" and chocolatey. I found fudge blend pretty bland, but again if it's smooth and buttery you want that could be a good one. (Just suggesting from where you've already been)

I'm currently drinking Coffee Compass cherry cherry, it's dark but fruity (as per the name) and I imagine would be lush in a moka pot.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Missy, I have had Mocha Java, but not since using the Bialetti. Might give it a go. Cheers!


----------

